

Want to make sure you get paid? Ditch the contract - gelizondo
http://www.gethourglass.com/blog/

======
grabeh
The story should be titled 'Ditch the contract (and use Hourglass).

All in all fairly terrible scaremongering about the alleged pitfalls of using
an agreement. An agreement does not have to be complex to make it clear that
for example, no assignment of rights will take place prior to full payment.

Also, taking actions in small claims courts is relatively straightforward (at
least here in the UK) particularly where a debt is involved, such as an unpaid
invoice.

I imagine Hourglass probably has some fairly full terms and conditions which
apply to the usage of the service also.

In general a shame, because on a brief glance, Hourglass could be
complementary to those using an agreement. There's simply no need to attempt
to undermine and attack the usage of agreements.

~~~
tptacek
There are also worse things that can happen to you, working without a
contract, than not getting paid.

------
robmclarty
I wanted to find out more about what Hourglass actually was, how much it
costs, and how it might benefit me, but clicking on any links in the menu and
especially the "show me the way" call to action, all lead me to their solitary
sales page that wants me to sign up to _get the guide_. So I filled out my
name and email so I could _get the guide_ and instead was signed up to their
email list, which required a confirmation, which left me sitting there
starring at their sales page, _without any guide to read_. No offense, but
your whole message is about clear communication, and your website's
interactivity is very confusing and got me going in circles without any actual
communication. My impression is now negative and I will likely forget about
your service, let alone mention it to anyone else. Better get everything
working first and actually deliver on your promises before blowing your horn.

------
pushingpixels
This article is horrible advice. When I started in 1997 I paid a lawyer about
$600 to draw up my "standard contract", since then I've had to attempt to
recover fees from non paying clients a number of times. Twice it was in
amounts enough to sue -- $77,000 and $13,000. In both cases I recovered the
full amounts, in no small part thanks to a signed agreement.

------
jkldotio
This is ridiculous. For those interested in the topic a much better discussion
can be see here <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2450424>

------
tptacek
This is terrible advice.

~~~
nragaz
Absolutely the worst advice. I've worked for multiple small companies and
consulting firms that got screwed because they didn't have a contract. Do not
do this. A contract is not bulletproof, sure, but not having one just means
that nobody thinks they have to pay you.

~~~
talmand
The reason it's terrible advice is because they are selling the alternative to
contracts. Why in the world this gets voted up is beyond me, it's clearly an
advertisement. The immediate placement of a signup form before the fold above
the main content should have been the first clue.

It's also rather disingenuous that they hide their advertisement in an URL
that suggests it is a blog.

~~~
tptacek
It's terrible advice no matter what they're selling. Don't work without a
contract. Contracts do more than help ensure you'll get paid; they also
protect you from other bad things.

~~~
talmand
You're right, I should have said the reason they are giving bad advice.

------
misnome
It sounds kind of interesting, but before actually making any attempt to
explain what it means it ends with "Sign up to our thing to get the answer".
Not even a whisper of "An alternative way".

So, just an advertarticle.

